# Sick Babies



## templeball (May 16, 2006)

High

Need a doctor my lower leaves are curling with brown spots. i have photos but dont know how to add them to my post tried to paste them it didn't seem to work then tried to drag them in and this wiped out my message mmmmmm!!! the insert photo button referred to a url?

plants were started from seeds of decent outdoor weed. 3/4 weeks old transplanted about 5 days ago from 12oz cup to 5"wide x 6" high at this time i watered them but have not since soil is still moist. The closet is clean and a virgin never grown here before.

soil comp Substrato sold in europe 5.5/6.5 ph nitro 200mg/l, Phos 230mg/l, potasium250mg/l, Mag 40mg/l

I have not given any food only bottled water. I live on an island with desalinated water and am not sure the bottled water is processed this way as well mnf says no but i have my doubts, would this be a problem?

In the past when watering i know the roots should dry before watering again. In order to avoid dry patches i used to give lots of water which resulted in flushing. Is this bad and if so does giving less water give you dry patches that resist the new incoming water that seems to find its way quickly out the holes at the bottom?

Thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 16, 2006)

*Whats up templeball. Welcom to Mp. If you go to the bud pic section right at the top there is a thread showing how to get your pics on. If you still have problems send me a pm and i will see what i can do for ya. I'm also gonna move this over to the sick plants and problems. *


----------



## templeball (May 16, 2006)

Thanks Brothers Grunt

checkin it out now

Peace


----------



## templeball (May 16, 2006)

the pics of the spotty girls!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 16, 2006)

*I have been trying to figure out what the problem might be with your plants all day and can only think of one thing. It almost looks like nute burn but if you are not ferting it has to be the water. Do you know the PH of the water you are using? Also when you water take your finger and stick it in the ground 2 or 3 inches deep if it is dry give them a drink. *


----------



## templeball (May 16, 2006)

Thanks TBG

I dont know the ph guess i will have to get a tester whats the best type?

It cant be heat just using 4 2' fluro its not that hot and i keep the door open on the closet during the day. lights are on 18/6

The tops are all healthy but it seems like its creepin up the plant. First all the leaves were pale but since transplant they are green on top lower ones stay pale then develope those brown dry patches.

I read something about hotspots in soil so i guess checking the soil ph would help to know about that; really need a tester hey.

Have been letting cups dry between watering but may have put more water than needed lots runnin out the holes at bot. 

Is it correct that this excess water would have taken away extra nutes so that shouldn't be the problem?

Thanks


----------



## Insane (May 16, 2006)

templeball said:
			
		

> Is it correct that this excess water would have taken away extra nutes so that shouldn't be the problem?


 
Yes. That process is called flushing and normally only done if you've over fertilized your plants and need to clear up the soil before the over ferting fries the plants. It's normally done by 'flushing' gallons of water through your pots. Creates quite a large mess and should only be done if absolutly necessary. Thats just something to remember not something you need to worry about right now 

It's not a bad thing to have water running out the bottom of the pot when you water it, as long as you don't water it again until the soil is dry. The soil needs to dry out to help roots get more air and grow healthier and stronger.

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## username812 (May 16, 2006)

im also having this same problem, didnt give them any nutes, watering schedule is fine, ph is around 6.7, all the bottom leaves on all my plants keep doing the same thing yours are doing, turn yellow with brown spots and eventually die off and it just keeps moving up the plant.


----------



## Kindbud (May 20, 2006)

HAAHHAHAHA God Dam The same thing is happening 
to my Plant What is it?? Im going to get a ph tester right 
now in like 10 mins wally world has some i belive temple


----------



## Skribb (May 31, 2006)

mine are having the same problem they look really f*cked up! i have mine outside planted in the ground


----------



## templeball (Jun 1, 2006)

Well i can say that mine have recovered i gave them some Organic Bio Grow 8-2-6 and that seemed to stop them from going pale & spots; within a few days they were looking much better. The nodes that would have sprouted where the effected leaves are have not developed so better to get this under control quickly if you want a bushy plant.

Good Luck


----------

